# proxychains issue

## Coenobite

I'm using proxychains (or trying to) and I'm getting a few issues.

Firstly, I heard that the gentoo port of proxychains is somewhat broken and won't compile, however it compiled fine on my machine - specifically version 3.1.

When trying to connect to a host with

```
proxychains telnet hostname
```

or even just

```
proxychains ping hostname
```

I get the following error

```
ProxyChains-3.1 (http://proxychains.sf.net)

|DNS-response|: pluto is not exist

|DNS-request| somehost.meh.somedomain.com

/usr/bin/proxyresolv: line 16: dig: command not found

|DNS-response|: somehost.meh.somedomain.com is not exist

telnet: could not resolve somehost.meh.somedomain.com/telnet: Unknown error

```

For the record, "somehost.meh.somedomain.com" is the name of the remote host I want to connect to, and "pluto" is the name of my localhost.

When entering the actual IP address of the remote host instead of the hostname I am able to ping, but only when root. When trying to open a telnet session as root with the remote host using the IP address, I get the following error:

```

ProxyChains-3.1 (http://proxychains.sf.net)

|DNS-response|: pluto is not exist

Trying 123.45.67.208...

telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused

```

I've setup my /etc/proxychains.conf to use tor, and I've tried manually specifying proxies, but to no avail.

I also want to try and use proxychains to connect to my irc server (not hosted by me) with irssi, but I get the same errors when trying to connect to the server, either by hostname or IP.

Any ideas?

----------

